# Subaru WRX Killer!



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

cut and paste job, trying to get idea out, to get a GREAT car!

You guys on the Skyline forum are going to be the toughest sell...

but this "Proposal" doesn't really require that my concept car be called a GT-R....I just think they should make a WRX killer, no matter what they call it.

My first post here, I also go by "vqman" on www.maxima.org, www.freshalloy.com, www.zcar.com, and www.caranddriver.com. 

I am a Nissan Freak, and here is an idea I have:

I used to drive a 1998 Sentra SE with the sr20de engine, and a close ratio 5-speed. I even bought a 200SX SE-*R* badge, and put it on the back, because the Sentra had the same suspension, wheels, engine, brakes...etc...as the 200SX SE-*R *just had 4 doors....wonderful car, never rattled like my Maxima does.

I have since moved on to bigger, faster, but not neccessarily "better" things (1998 Maxima...then a 2003 Maxima SE 6-speed that I still drive...duh, it's a 2003)

but anyway...*KEEP READING!!!*

I would go back to a Sentra if they made my "Dream Sentra".

*"Sentra GT-**R"*
1. redo the droopy rear end
2. keep the same/similar aggressive front end of the current SE-*R* Spec V
3. Turbocharger
4.* AWD* system from the Skyline GT-*R*
5. $23-25,000 sticker price
6. Leather option
7. 6 speed manual tranny ONLY
8. 2 and 4 door models
9. 17 inch alloys
10. 250HP 255ftlb torque

*And for the "Sentra GT-**R Spec V"?*

1. Intercooler
2. Larger Turbo
3. Z/W rated tires
4. tighter suspension
5. Limited colors (like only white, black and red?)
6. Offer only *black* cloth or *black* leather BOTH with red stitching
7. 18 inch wheels
8. Dual exhuast--or at least give it the dual exhuast look
9. 280bhp, 280ftlbs torque
10. $26-28,000 sticker price

All GT-*R* models regular and Spec V would have *ALL WHEEL DRIVE*! 

I would buy a Spec V Sentra GT-*R*

would you?

*BEFORE YOU FLAME, KEEP READING!!!*

I know you are all going to say that Nissan should save the GT-*R* name for something with 400+hp, a 6 cylinder, and possibly the Infiniti nameplate...

I just think there are more Sklyine GT-*R* fans in the segment of people that can afford Sentras...People that can spend $35,000-40,000 would rather have a G35 or a 350Z.

*KEEP READING!!!*

I think my proposed Sentra GT-*R* would be a GREAT Subaru WRX/Mitsubishi Evolution fighter

And it would bring a whole new group of Sentra Enthusiasts..

just a thought

*KEEP READING!!!*

I've owned 2 Sentra's and 2 Maxima's...and I am much more impressed with the quality of my Sentra's...despite the Maxima having a better engine (vq30de in my 1998 Maxima and the vq35de in my new 2003 Maxima) I loved my 1998 Sentra SE...

and I'd love an ALL WHEEL DRIVE Subaru WRX Killer...Like the one I've just proposed...

*why should Subaru dominate the AWD segment? *

Nissan's Skyline AWD system could destroy the Subaru...

-vq


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

CLOSED CLOSED CLOSED.


----------

